# Beckhoff KL6821 und Lunatone CW-WW LED Dimmer



## ADS_0x1 (18 Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mein vorheriges DALI Problem gelöst habe, steht mir nun das nächste ins Haus.
Ich habe an meine KL6821 zwei DAP-04 angeschlossen, einen Lunatone Phasendimmer (DALI PD 3-25W ab/anschnitt R,L,C) und einen Lunatone CW-WW LED Dimmer 16A (89453841).

Leider wird der letztere von der KS2000 nicht erkannt, die anderen schon. Auch wenn ich den CW-WW direkt an die Karte hänge und als einzelnes Gerät wird er nicht gefunden. Ich weiß, dass es sich bei diesem Gerät um einen DALI DeviceType 8 handelt. Hat es damit etwas zu tun?

Viele Grüße & Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Fozzy (18 Juli 2018)

Von Twincat müsste es zumindest unterstützt werden:
https://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.p.../html/TcPlcLibDALIV2_EnableDeviceType.htm&id=

Aber bei KS2000 habe ich keine Ahnung. 

Zu dem Luxus bin ich noch nicht gekommen


----------



## !name! (28 August 2018)

Die KS2000 sucht Geräte per Kurzadresse. Soll ein Gerät von der KS2000 gefunden werden, so muss das Vorschaltgerät eine Kurzadresse haben.
Als einfachen Test kannst du einfach mal einen Schaltbefehl per Broadcast versenden. Dann müssen alle Geräte reagieren, egal ob diese eine Kurzadresse haben oder nicht. Reagiert ein Gerät nicht, so stimmt etwas mit der Verdrahtung nicht oder das Vorschaltgerät ist defekt.

Das Adressieren und das Versenden von Broadcast-Befehlen kannst du per KS2000 machen. Die KS2000 unterstützt die KL6821 mittlerweile recht gut. Es werden (fast) alle DALI-Befehle unterstützt. Auch lassen sich sehr gut DALI2-Sensoren in Betrieb nehmen. Die KS2000 bietet für die KL6821 (DALI2) hier deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten als noch für die KL6811 (DALI1). 


Wenn das alles nicht weiterhilft, so würde ich einfach mal im Support anrufen.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (4 September 2018)

Hallo !name!,

danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich zweifel mittlerweile echt an mir, denn ein anderer Forenbenutzer hat mein Vorschaltgerät (und meine KL6811, die ich selbst mit dem Beckhoff Support gemeinsam nicht an's Laufen bekommen habe) am Rennen. 

Noch einmal blöde nachgefragt: Selbst wenn ich bei der KS2000 eine komplette Neuadressierung vornehme, dann MUSS das Vorschaltgerät zuvor über eine Kurzadresse verfügen? Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass ich beim ersten Scan des DALI über die KS2000 in der Kurzadressenübersicht keine Vorschaltgeräte angezeigt bekommen habe, allerdings nach erfolgter Adressierung (Neuinstallation) tauchten die Geräte dann in der Übersicht auf. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## !name! (4 September 2018)

Neue Vorschaltgeräte haben meistens keine Kurzadresse. Diese werden dann in der KS2000 nicht aufgelistet, können aber per Broadcast-Befehl trotzdem angesprochen werden. Ist also immer ein guter Test per Broadcast alle Lampen ein/auszuschalten. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass das Vorschaltgerät defekt ist. Auch kenne ich den Fall, das Vorschaltgeräte ihre Parameter (und somit auch ihre Kurzadresse) verlieren. Das kann auftreten, wenn z.B. der persistente Speicher im Vorschaltgerät defekt ist.


----------



## noel213 (11 Januar 2019)

!name! schrieb:


> Diese werden dann in der KS2000 nicht aufgelistet, können aber per Broadcast-Befehl trotzdem angesprochen werden.




Mit welchem Befehl geht es am schnellsten?


----------



## !name! (14 Januar 2019)

ich habe mal einen Screenshot von der KS2000 beigelegt. Dort habe ich die Stellen markiert, über die DALI-Broadcast-Befehle verschickt werden können. Um alle Lampen an der KL6821 ein- und auszuschalten würde ich die DALI-Befehle RECALL MAX LEVEL und OFF aufrufen. Alle DALI-Vorschaltgeräte an der KL68211 müssen dann reagieren; auch die, die keine Adresse haben. Reagiert eine Lampe nicht, so ist die Verkabelung zu prüfen. So muss z.B. die Spannung (Gleichspannung) auf dem DALI-Bus ca. 16 V betragen (wenn keine Befehle übertragen werden). Ist die Spannung auf dem DALI-Bus 0 V, so fehlen die 24 V an der KL6821. Auch sind die LEDs an der KL6821 recht hilfreich bei der Fehleranalyse. So zeigen die LEDs an der KL6821 an, ob gerade ein DALI-Befehl versendet oder ob Daten empfangen werden.


----------

